# Headlight Adjusters??



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Got new SilverStar headlight bulbs installed and they are a definite improvement over the stock ones. (Curious thing - did you know the OEM bulbs were Sylvania bulbs too??)

Problem is, now I can't find the adjustment screws to raise the lights a little. Where are they?? And about how many turns should I raise them?? Any advice??

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Got new SilverStar headlight bulbs installed and they are a definite improvement over the stock ones. (Curious thing - did you know the OEM bulbs were Sylvania bulbs too??)
> 
> Problem is, now I can't find the adjustment screws to raise the lights a little. Where are they?? And about how many turns should I raise them?? Any advice??
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I'm not sure it will tell you exactly where the adjuster is located, but this link might help some.


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Got new SilverStar headlight bulbs installed and they are a definite improvement over the stock ones. (Curious thing - did you know the OEM bulbs were Sylvania bulbs too??)
> 
> Problem is, now I can't find the adjustment screws to raise the lights a little. Where are they?? And about how many turns should I raise them?? Any advice??
> 
> Thanks in advance,



Inside the hood, behind the light, just above and inside where the actual bulb is inserted. Silver bolt with a teeth like washer. 

Did you ever get the vibration fixed?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

pyronn said:


> Did you ever get the vibration fixed?


It's still there, but has lessened somewhat. It seems to happen at different speeds and varying intensity but it's never REALLY bad. It's just random enough to keep me from taking it to the dealer for a warranty claim, because they'll just tell me they can't replicate it and it would all be a waste. Guess I have to wait until it gets worse or goes away.

I'm pretty sure it's a driveline problem instead of the tires. My best guess is a bad u-joint or a bad wheel bearing, either of which is really unlikely on a brand new truck but could cause the symptoms. I'll keep you posted. Thanks.


----------

